# Lecture des vidéos sur iCloud en Wifi



## informacyde (6 Février 2018)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre un soucis avec mes vidéos.
Mon iPhone stocke mes photos et vidéos dans le Cloud afin d'optimiser ma mémoire.
Mais lorsque je veux lire une vidéo, surtout sur un album partagé, ça ne fonctionne pas, en wifi !
Je dois enlever le wifi pour que ça fonctionne.
Alors qu'une vidéo youtube se lit immédiatement.

Je ne comprends pas ce qui se passe. Je suis embêté car je viens d'acquérir un routeur wifi WAC104 Netgear qui me donne une belle connexion (et j'ai la fibre) mais ça... ça m'énerve pas mal.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (7 Février 2018)

Tu es chez quel fournisseur : Free ?


----------



## informacyde (7 Février 2018)

gwen a dit:


> Tu es chez quel fournisseur : Free ?



Oui... pourquoi ?


----------

